# Compliment the Person Above You!



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

A little spin on the ban thread. Oh boy, and I've posted first. Well, look at that! (This better not be a one post thread. :lol )


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for making a new thread!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice work Mousewithoutkeyboard!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You've got the best signature graphics on SAS.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

cool tie


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

your a dedicated member. i envy you.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

You don't have such a modest post count yourself, sir. At 535 posts, the glass is half full.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

i compliment you for not resorting to banning the person above you


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I really I like your choice of Stop signs there.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

You are simply adorable, FreeSoul


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Well wouldn't you know who I get to compliment. You're the cutest girl with no self-esteem I've ever met.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

You looked like a sweetie in those photos you posted a while back, and you still seem that way.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Your screenname is both the name of a good restaurant and a Rolling Stones song.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You're the greatest for contributing to my Shame photo thread.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

HEY!!! Don't know what happened there: I slyly did two posts, the first complimenting srschrim and the second complimenting my self. 
And i'm disappointed that the moderator, apparently thought it best to delete the second post. ...But I only said the truth. :b


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I just got a pm telling me that I messed up and wrote my self-compliment in the "Random Thought for the Day Thread" ...though I have no idea how I managed that!

In any case, perhaps it serves me right! ha ha

...oopps, sorry...

Ardrum: I am doing a portrait of you, pooring my blood sweat and tears for hours trying to render an almost immortal version of you.

...I should think _that_ that was enough of a compliment!! :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You're cool even though you posted twice in a row. :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

And you're even cooler.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

You are way cooler than the identical guy above you!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

You're so awesome because every time I read your username, it reminds me of Munn's "MacHammer" goof


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

You are so awesome for watching AOTS and actually witnessing the "Mac hammer" thing!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

anyone who knows about AOTS is cool with me.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Rock star!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice fart joke in the ballet thread!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You have a nice sense of humor for finding that funny.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^makes me want to be a better person. Really, honest goodness.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

the reflection of the light off of your skull reminds me of a beautiful sunset


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

That is an excellent compliment, pabs.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice cat in your avatar!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

nice sig.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice amp!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Nice member!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Because of you I actually know what Mercurochrome is!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

u raawk dude


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Awesome name.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Super gender.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

you have gorgeous cheekbones


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

nice django


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice background on your blog.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You are so fun to poach.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for giving me that tusk!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You're very grateful! (Did the piano not also come?)


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

nice niceties niceguy


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Your explosions are very pretty.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Today you do not smell of rabbit poo.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Even when you do smell like poo, it's odorless poo!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Ginger hair is lovely


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Three yeahs mean you're thrice the fun.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

has an earlobe which reaches the floor


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Your name is based on a cool movie character.


----------



## caughtinthematrix (Jan 11, 2008)

Ardrum you are the funniest member on SAS


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

You are nice to dogs, even though they sometimes bite and claw and slobber toilet spit on your leg.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

you've got outstanding nostrils


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

You noticed!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

You're a member who is dedicated.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

You are the Imperial Storm Trooper of all members


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 20, 2007)

You obviously like a very cool band and you have over a thousand posts!

*hands over a Noddy Badge*


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

You are the nicest yeah yeah yeah's fan I've ever met, and even guessing wrongly about the origin of my name doesn't detract from how lovely you are.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

you have lovely firm buttocks


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

You have beautiful hair. I want to wash it and play with it.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

You truly have the best siggy ever.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Your lack of avatar and signature ends up being unique.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice new avatar you got there!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

You too!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

has got a lovely pair of coconuts


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Has the best random comments.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ermmm......has a pretty avatar.....yeah thats it.


----------



## johnw38 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey, you're funny and a pretty flower!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You have a moving avatar, which makes you amazing.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

it looks like a bottle of ketchup blew up in your face


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

You are a bit warm in there.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

your earmuffs looks cozy


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Maybe you were the ketchup bottle. Awesome quotation!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Possibly the greatest avatar ever?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Clothes teh kitties.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mr. Borg ROCKS! 'nuff said.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Started awesomness in the banned thread.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Has some fine qualities that certainly are welcome in this organization.
The job is yours!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Has the coolest name, I wish my name was Darth! People would say "what's your name?" I'd reply in a slow deep voice....."Daaaaarth!"


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Ehem..my name isn't really Darth...that would be kinda weird hehe.

It's actually Obi-wan, Obi-wan Johansen.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Your real name is even better!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

The McBorgs are my favorite clan


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You are a good person as opposed to being a bad person.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

you da man now dog


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

thankyou for saving this thread from page 2


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

You are about to explode


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

you have a creative siggy


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

You have a hot avatar.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

batman can is so nice, he won't even steal your wallet after beating you unconscious.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

You live in an awesome country


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

When Wingclipped sees you slip on some ice and smash your head on the ground, she laughs _with_ you, not at you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I would pet the njodis kitten even though it's ebil.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

she has very gorgeous hair


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Has a good name because it reminds me of nubs (those licorish things).


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

hates batman


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

is a splendid chap


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Explodes so neatly.. never leaves a mess


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Hmmm........the cupcakes......


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

great sig.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

your VERY cool ancient.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

oh. thank you. thats very kind of you.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Even when you're complementing yourself, you still come off as humble and down to earth.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

you're very good at this "complimenting" fad


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Great use of quotation marks! :eek :clap


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I like her and want to hang out with her.


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

has a funny user-name :b


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Has a great avatar that follows the rule of thirds.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Has a personality I think I could mesh well with!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## papaya (Jan 12, 2008)

has a cool pic!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is really pretty


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Is very nice and funny too. :yes


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Bakes yummy looking cookies.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

has very pretty eyes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Seems sweet.


----------



## ScaredofBeez (Feb 28, 2008)

He's gorgeous! and I mean that in the gayest way possible lol.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

looks like a cool guy.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Has a funny sig. :lol


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

roswell is swell


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

"Deathpants" has what I believe can be called "on line charisma"!


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

you're a beutiful person!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

You have excellent observation skills!

just kidding! -You're positive.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

he hethanks!well im not so positive all the time(can you believe itbut i wanna be and try to be..its interesting to see how people rect to when you try to be positve..


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Roped said:


> he hethanks!well im not so positive all the time(can you believe itbut i wanna be and try to be..its interesting to see how people rect to when you try to be positve..


....HEY JERK: Where's my compliment!!!!!! :bah :wife

-just kidding of course!! :b :lol

o.k. I'll have to go again and say that your post that I read in the Positive Thinking section was cool stuff!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's cool that you live in Australia. I would like to visit there sometime.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

u got purty lips


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Props for holding back your self-im/explosion for 1 1/3 years now.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Has a cool sounding location.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Loves animals and is very easy on the eyes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

has the best avatar.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:lol made my day with that sparta video. :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is a dedicated member here at SAS


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Has a lightsaber collection? That's pretty neat.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You're the smartest, wittiest, most interesting, hottest member on SAS. I really mean that too. I don't just make stuff up.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

You seem to be very confident have a hight self esteem.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

your a big lovely pile of soft fluffy lovelyness


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

you have a great goal.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

RubyTuesday ---- 

she has a cool buffy pic avatar


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> Guys in bands are HOT!!


i never joined the band :b .

is a bad @$$ artist.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

is a cool person


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is a sweet person. and a great mother!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

looks great for being ancient.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ has a funny avatar fish


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

posted some cool pictures of an SAS gathering


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

is really hawt! OMG :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

has a cool username!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Has smooth silky sexy hair!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

...is generous to animals.


----------



## pussycatdolls (Apr 24, 2007)

has well thought out posts.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

great username.

edit: and you're hot!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Has a finely edited username!


----------



## pussycatdolls (Apr 24, 2007)

has a neat siggy.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

What a beautiful smile you have. (...And you're a Senators fan!!)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ cool nick name.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I like that you are confident in your interests and proactive enough to share them with others. Rock on, torlin!


----------



## estelle85 (Jan 22, 2008)

NICE SMILE ^_^;


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I love it when people use those smilies! Too cute.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You are cool for liking Weezer.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

you are cool for saying i'm cool for liking weezer.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I like your retro avatar. Now, I'm terrified what the next person will say about me. Please be gentle.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

likes 300, so do i.  SPARTA !!!!!!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Torlin could slay 300 Spartans with a single saber.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is best at those shameful photos.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Is someone I respect a lot :yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Is cooler than the other side of the pillow.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

posts some really funny pics!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is pretty


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

awww thank you, sweetness.

person above me is super nice and posts some cool lightsaber pics.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

likes zoolander, so has a good sense of humor


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

your rice does not keep me up at night!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You like GTA4 (like me), which means you are a warm, caring person!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is a caring person...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Has a nice avatar now!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Organized a group meet! (correct me if I'm wrong).
And that's awesometastic.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You seem like a very nice person who would be a cool friend.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

you're very funny and clever
EDIT: the person below me thinks i'm a guy lol
c'mon torly you have to keep up with my speed. Don't a jedi have powers?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is very nice guy. ive talked to him a few times.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww thankies 

You seem like you'd be a cool friend too. But if I notice any funny business involving you & dandelions....
:lol

Edit: Uhh I don't know what else to say.
Has a cool star wars group.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Brings out the best in people, IMO.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> Brings out the best in people, IMO.


I do? Awesome.

^ Is probably still upset about not receiving pie. I know I would be. Tragedy!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Is empathetic, to pie lovers everywhere.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

has real niiiiiiiiiiice hair.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Has the second awesomest nick on SAS.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Ooh ooh I've been waiting to compliment Coco...has obvious artistic talent and sensitivities and I hope she gets to explore them. And, what color is your hair fer real schlomiel?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I was going to compliment Polar on kicking trash cans awesomely.

hang on.......... you missed me, FC!

what color is _my_ hair? who's schomeil?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm hanging, is NASA taking a pic or what?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL

my hair color? Its blonde. 

why do you ask? :con You've seen pics of me. :stu 

hey guess what, Journey is going to be in Hershey in August. But I doubt I'll go. Do you like Journey?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Schlomeil, misspelled, it's a ryhming thing. Yes, I love Journey! The band of my youth, 
You said you were getting your colored, didn't you? Am I halluci-ma-nating?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

halluci-ma-nating!! Dude, that is so a "me" word. Awesome. :yes *high five* 

Yeah, Journey rules! hehe

um I get some highlights and lowlights in my hair when I get it trimmed which I'll be doing probably Fri or Sat. But didn't do it yet. Just spruces it up a bit.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

is made of awesome! and holds coconuts better than anyone!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

has an awesome girl band as her signature.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Makes awesome "libersaver" pictures of SASers.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

puts the "awe" in awsome.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is one cool guy id like to talk to


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

reminds me of my hero kyle katarn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

reminds me that i want to go back to Massachusetts to see my high school, which i was at board.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Has a very cool signature.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Has an unplifting signature.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Has a great butt.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:ditto


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Is a cool person to meet.


----------



## meltandflow (Aug 29, 2008)

has the coolest name EVAR!! TOR! 

It's so mighty


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

Gives nice compliments


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Has a cute dog as his avatar.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

reminds me of one of my favorite characters in Wallace and Gromit's 'The Wrong Trousers.'


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

has a rocking out avatar ...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Visits many social networking sites and still manages to keep up with them all.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

you're a huge stud, man!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You have pretty fingernails.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i admire that you can run with only one and a half leg


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> i admire that you can run with only one and a half leg


Yeah, and I've learned to REAAALLY watch myself around landmine fields from now on...

You are kind for admiring someone who overcomes great disabilities such as mine.


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

^ is pretty darn good lookin


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

She's so nice that when she beats you unconscious in the street for looking at her the wrong way, she won't even take your wallet!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

has a luvly shuvel


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

You've managed not to explode for quite awhile. Yay you


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

She has a really chill personality.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lives in a treehouse.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is always half awake


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't know you


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

is really honest!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Is really pretty.


----------



## Danny2087 (Nov 6, 2008)

is a really great guy. Really really great?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*compliments*


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Is a really chill guy.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is really beautiful, from what i've heard.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

talks in code. WTF? [size:tiny]J/K![/size]


----------



## Ohms (Sep 26, 2008)

always makes the most excellent posts. Like he/she really thinks hard before typing, even on the goofy posts!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not much to say as you have given very little information about yourself


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

the fact that you have patch adams under your favorite movie section.....


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

that says alot


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

A pretty girl who likes Mrs Doubtfire sounds good to me.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

You're a sexy b----.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

its too sexy


----------

